# Chesterfield Fire Station, Derbyshire - July 2010



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 20, 2010)

Visited with Sal.

I was in the area booking my car in for a service at the garage next door so thought it remiss not to take a quick peek. Closed at the end of 2009 when a modern community fire station was opened on the former site of Donkins foundry, this 60s monstrosity is begging to be demolished. A seven engine bayed affair it has the usual trappings including bar and dining room, locker room, offices, changing area etc...best of all though it has a firemans pole! Health and safety regulations these days mean firefighters are not permitted to use poles any more, stairs are far safer  Didn't stop me though, was fun, for a half hour or so.

Pics 



























Spent far too long here recently, fire plan for Calow Hospital.
















Pole. 











M


----------



## smileysal (Jul 20, 2010)

Twas a good explore. Been past this place loads of times and always said we'd stop if we had chance, but kept putting it off. Today was the day. 

Here's a few of my offerings. 

Main room where the engines lived. 





Looking up the firemans pole 





Fire personnel magazines





Training manual





Certificate, (you'd have thought he would have taken it with him. ). 





Bye Mendo 





Back doors from the yard into the main room where the engines lived. 





This is the building where they kept the other vehicles.





And lastly from me, the right hand door to this building used to house the breathing apparatus.  Unfortunately we couldn't see inside there. 





Cheers

 Sal


----------



## sqwasher (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice one peeps-good to hear the pole is still usable!


----------



## Els (Jul 21, 2010)

Top pop


----------



## TK421 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tip top you two!


----------



## thompski (Jul 22, 2010)

Doesn't look too shabby, nice work both of you


----------



## Krypton (Jul 22, 2010)

Mmmmm. Mr Mendo on firemens pole 

Very good both of you!


----------

